# Milan: Messias recuperato. Si allena in gruppo.



## admin (11 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


bene, serve come il pane.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Facci sognare Aristoteles!


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2021)

Quindi al momento abbiamo fuori solo Maignan Plizzari e Casti giusto? Ottimo!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bene, serve come il pane.


Sei ironico?!
Questo lo metteranno ogni tanto solo per giustificare il suo ingaggio se non andiamo nemmeno in EL


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Fantastico, non vedo l'ora di vederlo da trq ad inventare e far rifiatare brahimino


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quindi al momento abbiamo fuori solo Maignan Plizzari e Casti giusto? Ottimo!


forse romagnoli


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bene, serve come il pane.


La gente lo deride magari senza averlo mai visto giocare.

Ha caratteristiche uniche nella nostra rosa,per questo potrebbe essere cosi importante.


----------



## Manue (11 Novembre 2021)

Boh, non lo conosco... vedremo, spero faccia bene e che ci aiuti


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Spero ingrani, perché sinceramente di vedere Saelemaekers titolare fisso a destra anche no. Abbiam bisogno di fantasia ed imprevedibilità, di giocate decisive, anche da quella parte.


----------



## diavolo (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Pronto per le consegne nel black Friday


----------



## sampapot (11 Novembre 2021)

oggetto misterioso...quasi un terzo del campionato e praticamente non si è ancora visto...ci vuole uno che faccia rifiatare Saelemakers


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Novembre 2021)

Se per una volta ci dice bene magari ci ritroviamo un innesto che spariglia le carte.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Era ora. Speriamo di iniziare a vederlo per almeno 15 minuti a partita, almeno vediamo come


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.



in teoria doveva portarci qualche gol ed assist nei finali di partita. Vediamo se sarà utile da qui a fine campionato


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei ironico?!
> Questo lo metteranno ogni tanto solo per giustificare il suo ingaggio se non andiamo nemmeno in EL


no serve davvero, perchè al posto di diaz o saele abbiamo il NULLA COSMICO.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


alleluja. 
speriamo riesca a rendersi utile in qualche modo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei ironico?!
> Questo lo metteranno ogni tanto solo per giustificare il suo ingaggio se non andiamo nemmeno in EL


Ci farà ricredere tutti vedrai, per come gira la stagione si sono rivelati utili perfino Casti e Maldini, arriverà il momento in cui il fieno in cascina lo porterà Messias abbi fede!


----------



## kekkopot (12 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com. Messias oggi è tornato ad allenarsi insieme al gruppo. Il brasiliano, dunque, è recuperato.


Vediamo se riuscirà a giocarne una prima di natale.


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Novembre 2021)

Troppo forte Messias, vedrete.


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Novembre 2021)

L'anno scorso guardavo il Crotone solo per vedere lui. Raramente si vede uno che salta l'uomo con la facilità che ha lui. Tecnica, polmoni, intelligenza. Non so se è pronto per una grande squadra perché a volte i giocatori si perdono quando fanno il salto, però questo ha un bagaglio che pochissimi hanno in A


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo di averlo a disposizione da subito,il calandario soft(sulla carta)può aiutarlo,ma resto convinto che sulla trequarti non vedrà il campo,perché se dovesse rifiatare Diaz giocherebbe Krunic,piuttosto Pioli se lo taglia,quindi o al posto di Saele o nulla.


----------

